# tenir que infinitiu



## liru

Bon dia!

Volia demanar si es pot dir en català, amb el sentit de necessitat, sinònim de "haver de+ inf", l'expressió "tenir que / de". Crec que tenir que + infinitiu és un calc del castellà, però no estic segura. 

Gràcies!!!


----------



## betulina

Hola, liru,

Sí, és tal com dius. La perífrasi "tenir que" és un calc del castellà. Per expressar obligatorietat, en català fem servir "haver de". En vam parlar en aquest fil de fa un quant temps: "En català no tenim canari"

Salut!


----------



## Elessar

No vull allargar un fil que tracta un tema que ja s'ha tractat en altres fils, però voldria matisar que la construcció *tenir de* amb sentit d'obligació sí que és correcta. Cite de la Gramàtica Normativa Valenciana: 

_No són acceptables, en canvi, les construccions _hi ha que_ o _tindre que_, però sí _*tindre de*_, que tanmateix és poc usada. _
(pàg. 300, Secció 31.3., Les perífrasis modals)

... i jo hi afig: és poc usada potser en l'ensenyament reglat del català, en els mitjans de comunicació... però és molt usada encara en la llengua popular de molts indrets de parla catalana, tant valencians com de la resta del domini lingüístic. Per tant, poder, la pots fer servir. Però corres el risc que algú tracte, equivocadament, de corregir-te


----------



## Aidanriley

Elessar said:


> No vull allargar un fil que tracta un tema que ja s'ha tractat en altres fils, però voldria matisar que la construcció *tenir de* amb sentit d'obligació sí que és correcta. Cite de la Gramàtica Normativa Valenciana:
> 
> _No són acceptables, en canvi, les construccions _hi ha que_ o _tindre que_, però sí _*tindre de*_, que tanmateix és poc usada. _
> (pàg. 300, Secció 31.3., Les perífrasis modals)
> 
> ... i jo hi afig: és poc usada potser en l'ensenyament reglat del català, en els mitjans de comunicació... però és molt usada encara en la llengua popular de molts indrets de parla catalana, tant valencians com de la resta del domini lingüístic. Per tant, poder, la pots fer servir. Però corres el risc que algú tracte, equivocadament, de corregir-te



Vaja, graciés per compartir això. Em pregunto si_ tenir/tindre + de_ és també vàlid pels de Catalunya.


----------



## Elessar

Curiosament, per a l'estàndard de Catalunya _tenir de_ no és,  actualment, correcte per a la normativa. Això es desprén de la Fitxa  6754/1 del servei de consultes lingüístiques Optimot (que és de la  Generalitat de Catalunya):

*«*Per expressar una obligació, una necessitat o una conveniència que s'ha de complir, la construcció correcta és_ haver de_ + infinitiu. Les perífrasis _tenir que_ + infinitiu i _tenir de _+ infinitiu són un calc del castellà i són incorrectes*»*.

Dit això, si consultes el DCVB (que és un diccionari descriptiu de l'ús de la llengua, i que per tant no prescriu la norma), l'entrada del verb _tenir_, hi trobaràs que:

*«*[Tenir] Es converteix en auxiliar per a formar la veu obligativa, unit amb un infinitiu per una de les preposicions _a _o _de _o per la conjunció _que_*»*. I tot seguit dóna exemples de texts en què s'usa _tenir a + infinitiu_, _tenir que + infinitiu_ (texts que són d'èpoques relativament pròximes a l'actualitat, i que per tant, poden tindre influència castellana) i _tenir de + infinitiu_.  Estos últims són del segle XV (sermons de Sant Vicent Ferrer), cosa que  dóna fe de l'ús antic (i per tant, segurament genuí) de _tenir de_  com a perífrasi d'obligació, que perdura fins hui. Malgrat això, com  has vist, alguns documents normatius condemnen esta perífrasi i la  titllen de castellanisme.

Sobre això, també és interessant saber que el verb _tenere_, *«*en llatí vulgar de la Península Ibèrica va adoptar també el de ‘posseir’, suplantant així el verb llatí habēre que en la nostra Península va anar reduint-se en gran part a usos d'auxiliar*»* (DCVB, Etim. de _tenir_). No sóc cap expert en llatí, però veent la relació d'estreta proximitat que tenen el verb _tenir_ i el verb _haver_ des dels orígens de la nostra llengua, no pareix gens destrellatat pensar que _tenir_ va evolucionar i va adoptar també usos d'auxiliar (la prova és la perífrasi que discutim ara), i, per tant, les perífrasis *haver de + infinitiu* i *tenir de + infinitiu* són perífrasis germanes i intercanviables.


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies per documentar-ho tant, Elessar.   Jo només vull corroborar el que deies, perquè en una classe de llengua, a Catalunya, em van explicar que _tenir de_ no era normatiu però sí totalment genuí i, per tant, ben acceptable segons el context i el registre, a diferència de _tenir que_.

Gràcies de nou! Salut!


----------



## liru

Gràcies per tots aquests detalls i matisos, n'he rebut més de que m'esperava!


----------



## tenienteramires

La perífrasi d'obligació més usual és "haver de", però també és correcte dir "tindre de", almenys en la normativa de l'AVL. Pel que tinc entés, l'IEC accepta "tindre de" com a informal, la veritat és que no té molt de sentit si pensem que era una perífrasi molt usual en lo català clàssic, la que sí que és un calc del castellà és "tindre que". En quant a que "tenir" és millor que "tindre", ambdós formes són igual de correctes, simplement són diferents variants dialectals.


----------

